# Is Roman Catholicism dying ?



## dudley

Is Roman Catholicism dying ?

1. In 1965 there were 58,632 Priests. 
Now, 41,212 (30% Decrease) 
Since most are 65 years or older, the % drop could reach 85% in 7 to 10 years leaving less than 12,000 priests. And most of these are in aging categories.

2. In 1965 there were 48,992 Seminarians.
Now, 4,719 (90% Decrease) 

3. In 1965 there were 12,271 Religious Brothers. 
Now, 5,505 (55% Decrease) 

4. In 1965 there were 179,954 Religious Sisters. 
Now, 71,468 (61% Decrease) 

5. In 1965 there were 1,566 Diocesan High Schools. 
Now, 786 (50% Decrease) 

6. In 1965 there were 10,503 Catholic Grade Schools. 
Now, 6,623 (37% Decrease) 

7. In 1965 there were 104,314 Teaching Sisters. 
Now, 8,233 (92% Decrease) 

8. In 1965 there were 12,346 Teaching Priests.
Now, 1,897 (85% Decrease) 

9. In 1965 there were 65% of Catholics Attending Weekly Mass. Now, 25% (62% Decrease) 

Source: http://catholicmoraltruth.com/churchstat…

Catholicism has suffered the greatest net loss in the process of religious change. Many people who leave the Catholic Church do so for religious reasons; two-thirds of former Catholics who have become unaffiliated say they left the Catholic faith because they stopped believing in its teachings, as do half of former Catholics who are now Protestant. Fewer than three-in-ten former Catholics, however, say the clergy sexual abuse scandal factored into their decision to leave Catholicism. 30 Million roman Catholics have left the catholic church in the US in recent years and one half 15 million are now Protestants . The recent studies by a Jesuit priest and reported in the National catholic reporter In April 2011 sates “The U.S. Religious Landscape Survey by the Pew Research Center’s Forum on Religion & Public Life has put hard numbers on the anecdotal evidence: One out of every 10 Americans is an ex-Catholic. If they were a separate denomination, they would be the third-largest denomination in the United States, after Catholics and Baptists. One of three people who were raised Catholic no longer identifies as Catholic.’

What do you think/ is the Roman catholic church dying?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

From what I have seen in my area, it may not be at the stage of "dying" but it is certainly "graying out." I would say close to half the kids in our local Catholic School are Protestant kids whose parents did not want them in the public schools. Unfortunately, many of the main line Protestant demoninations are "graying out" too. I have a hard time in my mind changing the traditional worship structure to appeal to the "younger seekers" to combat the age shift in the Protestant church too. I guess I am just a "stick in the mud."


----------



## dudley

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> From what I have seen in my area, it may not be at the stage of "dying" but it is certainly "graying out." I would say close to half the kids in our local Catholic School are Protestant kids whose parents did not want them in the public schools. Unfortunately, many of the main line Protestant demoninations are "graying out" too. I have a hard time in my mind changing the traditional worship structure to appeal to the "younger seekers" to combat the age shift in the Protestant church too. I guess I am just a "stick in the mud."



I can agree that the Roman catholic church is at least graying out and I thank God for that!


----------



## Rich Koster

dudley said:


> What do you think/ is the Roman catholic church dying?



I hope so. I hope the people escape the spell of the lies and superstition.


----------



## dudley

Rich Koster said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think/ is the Roman catholic church dying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. I hope the people escape the spell of the lies and superstition.
Click to expand...


I agree completely Rich. Revelation 18:4 
New International Version (©1984)
Then I heard another voice from heaven say: "Come out of her, my people, so that you will not share in her sins, so that you will not receive any of her plagues; "Revelation 17:1 And there came one of the seven angels which had the seven vials, and talked with me, saying unto me, Come hither; I will shew unto thee the judgment of the great whore that sitteth upon many waters: (KJV YLT)


----------



## Skyler

dudley said:


> Many people who leave the Catholic Church do so for religious reasons; two-thirds of former Catholics who have become unaffiliated say they left the Catholic faith because they stopped believing in its teachings, as do half of former Catholics who are now Protestant.



Am I reading this correctly? Only half of the converts to Protestantism did so because they didn't believe in the teachings of Catholicism?


----------



## dudley

Skyler said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people who leave the Catholic Church do so for religious reasons; two-thirds of former Catholics who have become unaffiliated say they left the Catholic faith because they stopped believing in its teachings, as do half of former Catholics who are now Protestant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? Only half of the converts to Protestantism did so because they didn't believe in the teachings of Catholicism?
Click to expand...

Yes many others have found new faith of spirituality In the Protestant fold of churches. I have found that but I left the Roman catholic church and became a protestant because I did not believe in the papacy any longer and I did not accept her teaching on the Lords Suppper and many other things. I believe she teaches a distorted Gospel...and is a false church....


----------



## baron

There may be less in North America but the RCC is growing. 

The statistics reveal that there were 410,593 priests in the world in 2009 compared to 405,009 in 1999. The number of diocesan priests among these increased by over 10,000 while the number of those belonging to religious orders fell by nearly 5,000.

In North America, as well as Europe and Oceania, the numbers decreased for both diocesan and religious priests. Africa and Asia, however, brought up the overall figures with a more than 30 percent increase on both continents. So I think they well be safer than most Protestant demoninations in the future.

Here is a link from where I read this.

Roman Catholic Vocations: "Number of priests growing worldwide, Vatican reports"

Here is an article that the PCUSA is dying.

Finally, the ugliest number has to be the loss of over 100,000 members a year to the category we call “Other.” To remove people from a Presbyterian roll, you can transfer your membership to another church, or die, or simply have your name removed for non-participation. The mobility of culture has impacted this category, as have independent congregations not having fixed membership rolls. But a huge element is that people join our congregations yet never get assimilated into the family of faith. Hence, since Reunion (1983), we have dropped more than 3 million members from our rolls with no real idea where they are or why they left.

The link is below.

http://www.pres-outlook.com/news-an...-who-said-that-the-pcusa-was-deathly-ill.html

Plus I would guess there are many old line denomination's that find them selves in the same boat.


----------



## Edward

I would submit that the bulk of the decline in the Roman church occurred in those years when it was becoming more socially liberal. They appear to be gaining some strength under the current Bishop of Rome, who is eliminating some of the mushiness.


----------



## caoclan

I don't think the beast is dying, maybe just experiencing a lull in her influence (possibly). I fall in the camp of seeing Romanism in the light of Revelation 17. I think she will be around until Christ returns.


----------



## JM

It's not dying it's just ridding itself of all the ceremonial trappings. It still exists but in other forms such as humanism, secularism, Arminianism, etc. It's a snake and sheds its skin.


----------



## dudley

JM said:


> It's not dying it's just ridding itself of all the ceremonial trappings. It still exists but in other forms such as humanism, secularism, Arminianism, etc. It's a snake and sheds its skin.



I like what you said ....I think it describes the Roman church well...vile like a serpent..deceptive and sheding its skin...she is the harlot of satan and should be reviled! Well said jason I concur with you my brother!


----------



## SRoper

Skyler said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people who leave the Catholic Church do so for religious reasons; two-thirds of former Catholics who have become unaffiliated say they left the Catholic faith because they stopped believing in its teachings, as do half of former Catholics who are now Protestant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? Only half of the converts to Protestantism did so because they didn't believe in the teachings of Catholicism?
Click to expand...


Other reasons could be they married a Protestant or they liked the style of worship at the Protestant church better. A lot of people don't give theology much thought.


----------



## dudley

SRoper said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people who leave the Catholic Church do so for religious reasons; two-thirds of former Catholics who have become unaffiliated say they left the Catholic faith because they stopped believing in its teachings, as do half of former Catholics who are now Protestant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? Only half of the converts to Protestantism did so because they didn't believe in the teachings of Catholicism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other reasons could be they married a Protestant or they liked the style of worship at the Protestant church better. A lot of people don't give theology much thought.
Click to expand...


I will agree with you here, after experiencing the Protestant style of worship and especially in the Presbyterian church I definitly like and feel more spiritual with God and His Son Jesus Christ in the Reformed Protestant worship service in the Presbyterian chuirch that I ever did at the rc mass when I was a Roman catholic. I do now love the worshbip style and services in the Presbyterian church and I do not miss the rc mass at all.


----------



## J Miles

dudley said:


> What do you think/ is the Roman catholic church dying?



In my area the Catholic church does not seem to even have a priest or any ordianed clergy to operate it; as the last nun who was running the church left for Saskatchewan. This is one of the reasons I am not surprised to see these numbers.

Despite this the only local Protestant churches are Pencostal, Evangelical, Seventh Day Adventist, Anglican and Mennonite. Of these the largest are the Adventists and Mennonite churches, and in the last church were I was a memeber you could tell that they were definitly trying to be "cool/hip" with the younger generation with publications such as _The Message_, and has been losing members.

It is both intresting and sad to note that there never has been a truly Reformed church in my town, and that the first church built was a Methodist congregation that later turned into an Anglican church.

Becuase of this I will be quite happy if the Roman church dies, but in my area the only place for them to go is to one of the churches above.


----------



## Matthew Tringali

These are quite strong reactions. I can say that I have multiple friends who have decided to join the RCC after trying to earnestly seek the truth of the Scriptures and no long being convinced of Protestant doctrine. I am at this very time walking beside one such brother and talking through much of the difference of the two belief systems. At the end of the day he may convert, but I am not sure I could speak of him with such vile language should that happen.


----------



## Edward

J Miles said:


> In my area the Catholic church does not seem to even have a priest or any ordianed clergy to operate it; as the last nun who was running the church left for Saskatchewan. This is one of the reasons I am not surprised to see these numbers.



That might be one reason for differences in perceptions. In our community, there are 4 parishes, two of which as I recall have average Sunday attendance of over 10,000. One of the priests is married, the other priest at that parish left to marry his girlfriend and start an independent church.


----------



## dudley

baron said:


> There may be less in North America but the RCC is growing.
> 
> The statistics reveal that there were 410,593 priests in the world in 2009 compared to 405,009 in 1999. The number of diocesan priests among these increased by over 10,000 while the number of those belonging to religious orders fell by nearly 5,000.
> 
> In North America, as well as Europe and Oceania, the numbers decreased for both diocesan and religious priests. Africa and Asia, however, brought up the overall figures with a more than 30 percent increase on both continents. So I think they well be safer than most Protestant demoninations in the future.
> 
> Here is a link from where I read this.
> 
> Roman Catholic Vocations: "Number of priests growing worldwide, Vatican reports"
> 
> Here is an article that the PCUSA is dying.
> 
> Finally, the ugliest number has to be the loss of over 100,000 members a year to the category we call “Other.” To remove people from a Presbyterian roll, you can transfer your membership to another church, or die, or simply have your name removed for non-participation. The mobility of culture has impacted this category, as have independent congregations not having fixed membership rolls. But a huge element is that people join our congregations yet never get assimilated into the family of faith. Hence, since Reunion (1983), we have dropped more than 3 million members from our rolls with no real idea where they are or why they left.
> 
> The link is below.
> 
> Who Said That the PCUSA Was Deathly Ill?
> 
> Plus I would guess there are many old line denomination's that find them selves in the same boat.


 
John, I would be leary of any report done by the Vatican. Independent reports show the Roman catholic church is in grave crisis. I think God is exposing her for the Whore of Babylon she really is and the false church which is a Harlot of satan!

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




J Miles said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think/ is the Roman catholic church dying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my area the Catholic church does not seem to even have a priest or any ordianed clergy to operate it; as the last nun who was running the church left for Saskatchewan. This is one of the reasons I am not surprised to see these numbers.
> 
> Despite this the only local Protestant churches are Pencostal, Evangelical, Seventh Day Adventist, Anglican and Mennonite. Of these the largest are the Adventists and Mennonite churches, and in the last church were I was a memeber you could tell that they were definitly trying to be "cool/hip" with the younger generation with publications such as _The Message_, and has been losing members.
> 
> It is both intresting and sad to note that there never has been a truly Reformed church in my town, and that the first church built was a Methodist congregation that later turned into an Anglican church.
> 
> Becuase of this I will be quite happy if the Roman church dies, but in my area the only place for them to go is to one of the churches above.
Click to expand...


Amen brother, I too would be happy to see the Roman catholic church die! Amen to what you said..."Becuase of this I will be quite happy if the Roman church dies, but in my area the only place for them to go is to one of the churches above."


----------



## Dennis1963

dudley said:


> What do you think/ is the Roman catholic church dying?


Nope, don't think so.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




dudley said:


> Is Roman Catholicism dying ?
> 
> 1. In 1965 there were 58,632 Priests.
> Now, 41,212 (30% Decrease)
> Since most are 65 years or older, the % drop could reach 85% in 7 to 10 years leaving less than 12,000 priests. And most of these are in aging categories.
> 
> 2. In 1965 there were 48,992 Seminarians.
> Now, 4,719 (90% Decrease)
> 
> 3. In 1965 there were 12,271 Religious Brothers.
> Now, 5,505 (55% Decrease)
> 
> 4. In 1965 there were 179,954 Religious Sisters.
> Now, 71,468 (61% Decrease)
> 
> 5. In 1965 there were 1,566 Diocesan High Schools.
> Now, 786 (50% Decrease)
> 
> 6. In 1965 there were 10,503 Catholic Grade Schools.
> Now, 6,623 (37% Decrease)
> 
> 7. In 1965 there were 104,314 Teaching Sisters.
> Now, 8,233 (92% Decrease)
> 
> 8. In 1965 there were 12,346 Teaching Priests.
> Now, 1,897 (85% Decrease)
> 
> 9. In 1965 there were 65% of Catholics Attending Weekly Mass. Now, 25% (62% Decrease)
> 
> Source: http://catholicmoraltruth.com/churchstat…
> 
> Catholicism has suffered the greatest net loss in the process of religious change. Many people who leave the Catholic Church do so for religious reasons; two-thirds of former Catholics who have become unaffiliated say they left the Catholic faith because they stopped believing in its teachings, as do half of former Catholics who are now Protestant. Fewer than three-in-ten former Catholics, however, say the clergy sexual abuse scandal factored into their decision to leave Catholicism. 30 Million roman Catholics have left the catholic church in the US in recent years and one half 15 million are now Protestants . The recent studies by a Jesuit priest and reported in the National catholic reporter In April 2011 sates “The U.S. Religious Landscape Survey by the Pew Research Center’s Forum on Religion & Public Life has put hard numbers on the anecdotal evidence: One out of every 10 Americans is an ex-Catholic. If they were a separate denomination, they would be the third-largest denomination in the United States, after Catholics and Baptists. One of three people who were raised Catholic no longer identifies as Catholic.’
> 
> What do you think/ is the Roman catholic church dying?


It kind of reminds me of a lay-off. Times are getting tough, money is tight, and they want more, more more. So they figure they don't need as many leaders and such. 
Luckily it is not like it used to be and there isn't another Joahnn Tetzel roaming the lands.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




Skyler said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people who leave the Catholic Church do so for religious reasons; two-thirds of former Catholics who have become unaffiliated say they left the Catholic faith because they stopped believing in its teachings, as do half of former Catholics who are now Protestant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? Only half of the converts to Protestantism did so because they didn't believe in the teachings of Catholicism?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately people are lazy, they don't read the scriptures for themselves. 
All it takes is someone with a good convincing story and many will take the bait. Many are leaving and joining a good old fashion easybelieveism God loves you church which teaches the prosperity gospel. 

But thank God He does gather His elect from wherever they may be hanging out.


----------



## Dennis1963

Joshua said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Roman Catholicism dying ?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hopin' so:
Click to expand...

It's already dead. It's been dead.


----------



## athanatos

I would echo what John (baron) said. Religion in the US and Canada are declining in organized religion and aiming for polytheism or pantheism. But that doesn't mean Catholicism in Latin American, or South American, or Africa is dying too. Quite the opposite, I've heard.


----------



## dudley

Joshua said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Roman Catholicism dying ?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hopin' so:
Click to expand...


Amen Joshua....I hope the papist church dies too!!!!She is the whore of Babylon!!!!!


----------



## Iconoclast

I travel around the country and have noticed in the last few years there are more radio stations broadcasting "Catholic answers"...it is a radio program, usually with a few men who learned some bible ideas in protestant or baptist churches,fall away from those churches, then turn to RC church and are celebrated as great catholoic apologists. IT is sad indeed.
Yesterday I forced myself to listen to a program with an expert on mariolatry, full of all manner of heresy,co-mediatrix,pugatory ,etc.
After oct 22.. i would like it if family radio would return to being a biblical christian station, and maybe air,dividing line,white horse inn,etc


----------



## Grimmson

Every once in a while Rome gives us the opportunity to slay the beast, sort of speak. The problem is that we as a church did not continue to go for the jugular. Due to the efforts of Calvin and Luther, Rome was extremely weakened. And it seemed for a time that Rome itself would die, until they took a step back to recover for a second wind. Afterwards started pushing back theologically with better thought out answers and questions against the sons of the reformers, which these next generation of reformers were not as prepared for due to their own lack of dealings with the theology and problems with Rome, due to one reason or another. In our own time Rome gave us a second chance to kill her and instead we feed her, so that she can become stronger through the children of Protestants. Our chance to kill her was after the second Vatican Counsel, when she made theological and policy changes that went against her own traditions; including those in Trent. That was a perfect time to show the inconsistency of Rome, and that they did not represent the church of the Apostles and Holy Scripture. Instead we focused on our own inward theological problems which was allowed to rise up in the church and confuse the people of God. We created our own dry traditions and did not pass the truth of scripture to our children and as a result these same children now in their early 30s, twenties, and some in their teens are moving to Rome and Eastern Orthodox. To fight and kill such an enemy like Rome we need to be well organized and well equipped with scripture and history (including of different traditions); both lacking in the majority of our Protestant Denominations. And to deny that such is lacking in the majority of our denominations is to be intellectually dishonest and blind. The reason why so many young people are moving to places like to Rome is due to the experiencental aspects of the Roman tradition and the dryness presented to them by our own; which in turn should cause us to cry and repent. I do not see Rome as dying, but right now instead becoming stronger; which is reinforced by the lack of protestant churches distinguishing themselves with Rome and confusing the Gospel as represented by the signing of the Manhattan Declaration. The devil would not seem as bad if we are making a deal with him to better our culture, which is exactly why so many are going to the devil instead of to Christ. People are confused between truth and a lie; and the fault completely lies with us in the church and the ministers of the churches of our denomination. So I will say this again, I do not thin k Roman Catholicism is dying, instead its growing stronger in our generation.


----------



## dudley

Grimmson said:


> Every once in a while Rome gives us the opportunity to slay the beast, sort of speak. The problem is that we as a church did not continue to go for the jugular. Due to the efforts of Calvin and Luther, Rome was extremely weakened. And it seemed for a time that Rome itself would die, until they took a step back to recover for a second wind. Afterwards started pushing back theologically with better thought out answers and questions against the sons of the reformers, which these next generation of reformers were not as prepared for due to their own lack of dealings with the theology and problems with Rome, due to one reason or another. In our own time Rome gave us a second chance to kill her and instead we feed her, so that she can become stronger through the children of Protestants. Our chance to kill her was after the second Vatican Counsel, when she made theological and policy changes that went against her own traditions; including those in Trent. That was a perfect time to show the inconsistency of Rome, and that they did not represent the church of the Apostles and Holy Scripture. Instead we focused on our own inward theological problems which was allowed to rise up in the church and confuse the people of God. We created our own dry traditions and did not pass the truth of scripture to our children and as a result these same children now in their early 30s, twenties, and some in their teens are moving to Rome and Eastern Orthodox. To fight and kill such an enemy like Rome we need to be well organized and well equipped with scripture and history (including of different traditions); both lacking in the majority of our Protestant Denominations. And to deny that such is lacking in the majority of our denominations is to be intellectually dishonest and blind. The reason why so many young people are moving to places like to Rome is due to the experiencental aspects of the Roman tradition and the dryness presented to them by our own; which in turn should cause us to cry and repent. I do not see Rome as dying, but right now instead becoming stronger; which is reinforced by the lack of protestant churches distinguishing themselves with Rome and confusing the Gospel as represented by the signing of the Manhattan Declaration. The devil would not seem as bad if we are making a deal with him to better our culture, which is exactly why so many are going to the devil instead of to Christ. People are confused between truth and a lie; and the fault completely lies with us in the church and the ministers of the churches of our denomination. So I will say this again, I do not thin k Roman Catholicism is dying, instead its growing stronger in our generation.



“Our chance to kill her was after the second Vatican Counsel, when she made theological and policy changes that went against her own traditions; including those in Trent. That was a perfect time to show the inconsistency of Rome, and that they did not represent the church of the Apostles and Holy Scripture.”

I agree with you brother and I am today a Protestant because I saw “the inconsistency of Rome, and that they did not represent the church of the Apostles and Holy Scripture.” after the second Vatican Council. My conversion to Protestant began at that time. I was always hopeful the Romanists would repent and move towards the direction of Protestantism…however after the election of Joseph “Rat” inzger as pope I saw I had to do the same as the Protestant Reformers , renounce the RCC and her pope and join the Protestant fold. 

However I do not see great numbers moving to Rome …Rome makes people think that but the truth is brother that 30 million Roman Catholics in the United States alone have left the apostate church of the pope and 15 million have become Protestants like me, Praise God!


----------



## caoclan

Don't forget the romish practices, which are finding their way into "Protestant" and "Evangelical Churches". We do lose people to her, so to speak from those that outwardly leave as well as those who bring her in.


----------



## Grimmson

dudley said:


> However I do not see great numbers moving to Rome …Rome makes people think that but the truth is brother that 30 million Roman Catholics in the United States alone have left the apostate church of the pope and 15 million have become Protestants like me, Praise God!


I have over the past ten years (which partially reflects brother John Komenda stats) and its with the younger generation (particularly with the early thirties to those in their twenties), not with the older generation. And the movement is not only to Rome, but also to Eastern Orthodox (EO). However I should say that this is not a massive movement with the youth, but instead a particular subset of the youth. The main reason for the movement is because of the sense of an older tradition to that of their protestant upbringing. The question of course is how long these folks stay in Rome. Those that are more likely to go to Rome or EO, primarily come from what we would call a culturally moralistic church conservative families and environment and are not accepting the theology in faith and practice of their parents for whatever reason; which in turn may explain a slight increase in the priest stats over the past tens years as John pointed out. On the bright side, this desire to go towards an older view of worship, against the traditions of their parents, leads some towards Reformed Theology.

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




caoclan said:


> Don't forget the romish practices, which are finding their way into "Protestant" and "Evangelical Churches". We do lose people to her, so to speak from those that outwardly leave as well as those who bring her in.


If you consider that nobody does and holds to Roman Theology better then Rome, then it would make sense if some protestant kids realizing the teachings of Rome within their own evangelical structure would go to her to profect their own faith against the derivative.


----------



## baron

Grimmson said:


> Don't forget the romish practices, which are finding their way into "Protestant" and "Evangelical Churches". We do lose people to her, so to speak from those that outwardly leave as well as those who bring her in.



I known Episcopal people who are joining the RCC. Their church has left them. When I worked for The Episcopal Church Home some of the priest were looking at the RCC. They told me some Anglicans were also looking at joining the RCC.

Did not Newt Gingrich and Tony Blair join the RCC. Some one told me that George Bush was looking into the RCC. Do not know if that is true though. 

Until the Lord returns error will always be among us. I think the RCC will survive.

A reason I hear is that the RCC stands by it's principles. The RCC is criticized more than any other church for standing up for their belief's. Plus many like the history and community of RCC. You can go any where and worship with a brother or sister in the Roman Catholic Faith.

More Evangelicals are incorperating RC practices into their life and practice.


----------



## Grimmson

baron said:


> Grimmson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the romish practices, which are finding their way into "Protestant" and "Evangelical Churches". We do lose people to her, so to speak from those that outwardly leave as well as those who bring her in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I known Episcopal people who are joining the RCC. Their church has left them. When I worked for The Episcopal Church Home some of the priest were looking at the RCC. They told me some Anglicans were also looking at joining the RCC.
> 
> Did not Newt Gingrich and Tony Blair join the RCC. Some one told me that George Bush was looking into the RCC. Do not know if that is true though.
> 
> Until the Lord returns error will always be among us. I think the RCC will survive.
> 
> A reason I hear is that the RCC stands by it's principles. The RCC is criticized more than any other church for standing up for their belief's. Plus many like the history and community of RCC. You can go any where and worship with a brother or sister in the Roman Catholic Faith.
> 
> More Evangelicals are incorperating RC practices into their life and practice.
Click to expand...


Just as a side note, the quote John is giving above in post number 29 is not mine, but is instead Sean’s (caoclan).


----------



## FCC

I am not sure that the Roman church is dying. As was said earlier she is shedding her skin and adopting a slightly different appearance. Rome is dangerous in the extreme! She has given birth to a plethora of vile abominations and continues to do so (the drug dealers cult of death for example). Her abominations are only more undercover than they were before. I fear that we will see an explosion of Roman Catholics when the illegal immigrants that are flooding into our country gain citizenship or take an active approach to dealing with their status. We need to pray and more than ever be on our guard!


----------



## Dennis1963

FCC said:


> I fear that we will see an explosion of Roman Catholics when the illegal immigrants that are flooding into our country gain citizenship or take an active approach to dealing with their status.


That's a good point, and something to consider.


----------



## FCC

Of all the providential events! We just had a staff meeting (forced attendance) with our local Capuchin monks. These "priests" are taking over the several different Catholic churchs in our community. They wanted to explain to my police agency that they were combining their staffs and thus saving money! Instead of having a local priest at each building, they will be working as a team of five priests to handle around 6 different churches and seeking to combine them into a more cohesive community. I wonder how this fits in with this thread? They are definately cutting back on their priests in our area, so is it because of the lack of priests to fill the slots or a lack of funding from the people?

I found it hard to remain silent when they started talking about "blessing our canines!" I think my Chief realized that I was both uncomfortable and upset by the meeting. Please pray for some doors to open for sharing the true gospel through this event!


----------



## dudley

FCC said:


> I am not sure that the Roman church is dying. As was said earlier she is shedding her skin and adopting a slightly different appearance. Rome is dangerous in the extreme! She has given birth to a plethora of vile abominations and continues to do so (the drug dealers cult of death for example). Her abominations are only more undercover than they were before. I fear that we will see an explosion of Roman Catholics when the illegal immigrants that are flooding into our country gain citizenship or take an active approach to dealing with their status. We need to pray and more than ever be on our guard!



Amen brother : I concur with you “Rome is dangerous in the extreme!“ The church of Rome is now sadly also in my mind also very possibly the "whore of Babylon" and the papacy is in my mind an antichrist institution and many of her popes while maybe not consciously antichrist were and are doing the work of the antichrist...I agree completely with you when you said: “Her abominations are only more undercover than they were before“. The following by Charles Spurgeon is on Roman Catholicism and her antichrist pope. As an ex Roman catholic turned Protestant I think what he said is still very true today. Spurgeon wrote: 

"Cursed be the man before the Lord, that riseth up and buildeth this city Jericho." Joshua 6:26 
"Since he was cursed who rebuilt Jericho, much more the man who labours to restore Popery among us. In our fathers' days the gigantic walls of Popery fell by the power of their faith, the perseverance of their efforts, and the blast of their gospel trumpets; and now there are some who would rebuild that accursed system upon its old foundations. O Lord, be please to thwart their unrighteous endeavors, and pull down every stone which they build. It should be a serious business with us to be thoroughly purged of every error which may have a tendency to foster the spirit of Popery, and when we have made a clean sweep at home we should seek in every way to oppose its all too rapid spread abroad in the church and in the world.

Also the facts are 30 million Roman Catholics have left that church as I did and 15 million are now Protestants. But there have been 30 million Latin American immigrants who have filled the pews of those who left like me.


----------

